# need an example  /etc/dracut.conf

## ulenrich

Making a 

dracut -H KERNELVERSION

didn't succeed. Booting gives an error root=/dev/sda7 not found

I emerged dracut without any modules, because I just have a simple simple / - ext4 root gentoo  installation.

----------

## keenblade

My gentoo boots fine with an initramfs created by dracut without any useflags. I have a separate /usr so I needed to edit /etc/dracut.conf like this:

```

cat /etc/dracut.conf

add_dracutmodules+="usrmount"

```

This will create an initramfs in your /boot:

```

dracut /boot/initramfs-x86_64-3.2.5-gentoo.img 3.2.5-gentoo

```

Also, I use grub2 and it accepted only the initramfs created with the above syntax . ext4 is used for everything other than /boot.

----------

## ulenrich

My system never starts using a dracut.img, but stops at a dracut comandline with - as I remember - perhaps not correct wordings:

```

dracut Warning: unable to process initqueue

dracut Warning: /dev/sda7 not existing 
```

This happens when creating with both methods:

dracut -H dracut.img KERNELVERSION

dracut dracut.img KERNELVERSION

just local and not, with usrmount or with both tried:

omit_dracutmodules+="btrfs xfs convertfs rpmversion net"

omit_dracutmodules+="usrmount"

or even with using

add_dracutmodules+="usrmount"

I tried with udev-171 and udev-181, I use kmod-5 instead of module-init-tools.

What I observe is when creating a dracut.img there are messages like

skipping 50-udev.rule ... alike

which skips rules not existing in my directory /lib/udev/rules.d. Which is why I think there is just too much hardcoded for fitting Fedora systems but not my ~unstable/experimental Gentoo system!?

[edit PS] I just found this Gentoo bug regarding kmod and dracut:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405827

----------

## ulenrich

This was the kmod modules dependency bug!

kmod-9999 seems to have been patched for this!

----------

## keenblade

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> What I observe is when creating a dracut.img there are messages like
> 
> skipping 50-udev.rule ... alike
> 
> which skips rules not existing in my directory /lib/udev/rules.d.
> ...

 

I have these "skipping 50-udev.rule ... " alike messages, too. But, it seems they are harmless, since I don't have a problem.

Also, I dont have  kmod installed. But I have "module-init-tools" installed. No problem for that, too.

----------

